# CCW wait time



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

My state has in the CCW law that the Looters in Nashville must issue your license, assuming you qualify for it, within 90 days.

After hearing nothing for 84 days, I called them. Here's how the conversation went (mostly paraphrasing)


Me: I'm calling to check on my CCW.

Very sweet & young sounding lady: What's your name and driver's license #

Me: Dr Sharkey, DL# blah

VSYSL: lets see. We have your applicatioin, class certificate, payment, fingerprints. We'll send out your license tomorrow morning. Have a nice day

4 business days later, I'm now a card carrying hate-monger who packs heat.





Now, I wonder if I'd called a month sooner, would we have had the same converstion?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023

It seems like those with the power have gotten spooked by the dramatic rise in CCW applications and have taken it upon themselves to slow the process up.


----------

